# Possibly moving to Canada next year... Help?



## Lara_S (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I'm new to the forum 

So my plan is to possibly move to Canada next year (2011) and I'm not really fussy where, as I'm not familiar with the country.

I'm a qualified Audio Engineer (received my Diploma last year) and I complete my Bachelor of Audio Production in June this year. My aim would be to move to Canada sometime between March and April in 2011 (not sure when the warmer season is, haha)

So, here are some of my many many questions: 

1. Job situations? Is there anything for Audio Engineers/anything in the music industry?
2. Living? Is rent ultra expensive? Where are the "good" areas to live in terms of safety/cost?
3. Visas? I've heard of the youth Mobility Scheme, is this a good place to start?
4. Locations? Where's best to go in Canada for living/job prospects?
5. Expat societies/groups? I don't want to be alone, lol.
6. Is it hard to adjust to Canadian life? Different currency and road rules and such?
7. What is the lifestyle like in Canada?

That's all I can think of for now, but I know there'll be a load more once I've got the answers to these, haha.

Alrighty, thanks very much for taking the time to read/answer my barrage of questions, any information or answers you can give me would be mega helpful!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Lara_S said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm new to the forum
> 
> So my plan is to possibly move to Canada next year (2011) and I'm not really fussy where, as I'm not familiar with the country.
> ...


Good Luck and happy to try and answer any further questions.


----------



## Lara_S (Jan 12, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> It sounds (pardon the pun) like a very specialized profession. Can you give some idea what segments of the sound industry you could work in, such as radio, TV, recording studios, roadshows?


All of the above I am able to work in, though my preference is Post-Production work (say with film or TV) or working in a studio, recording bands and such. However, since I will only be a few years into my experience, I'm not fussy with where I can get a job. I'm also quite happy to do live sound or theatre shows (is that what you mean by roadshows?)
Do you know of any post production houses in Canada or recording studios?



Auld Yin said:


> As with most places rental costs are determined by location and quality of unit. Larger cities are usually more expensive, but that's usually where the work is. What do you consider expensive?


Expensive is anything above about $300 a week, as I'm not sure at this stage how much money I'm going to have, nor what a potential job would/could pay me. Is there a huge difference between renting a house or an apartment? What's more available?



Auld Yin said:


> If you're referring to BUNAC and are under 31 then the answer is yes. It gives you a one year working visa to work anywhere in Canada at any job.


I've never heard of it referred to as BUNAC, however I'm sure it's the same thing as the Youth Mobility Scheme as the under 31 age rule applies. Would the visa be a working holiday type visa?
The Youth Mobility Scheme is a two year working holiday visa that allows me to live and work in that country for up to two years (though the time limit may me different in participating countries) and enables me to come back and forth between Australia if need be. I'm quite sure we're talking about the same thing 



Auld Yin said:


> If your talking any job, then the larger cities of Toronto/Vancouver/Montreal/Halifax are probably best.


Which city is better to work in? I'm really only familiar with Vancouver and Montreal through reading and such, and I've only heard of Toronto in passing. Is one of them easier to get a living space or a job?

Is it hard to adjust to the different currency over there?



Auld Yin said:


> It much depends on what you're looking for. Are you an outdoors type? Then you'll never have time to sit down. The large cities have good nightlife, albeit different from UK. Some ex-pats love living here, some are ambivalent and some hate it. In other words, just like Britain/USA/Australia etc, etc. You must come here with a totally open mind. It is different from the UK. If you are seeking the UK in Canada you will not find it. I assume you don't have any family coming with you to worry about and that makes things easier in my view. You won't be encumbered with all the baggage that comes with children.


I'm definitely not seeking the UK in Canada, at this stage it's only planning. At this stage I haven't been to the UK as yet but I'm keeping my options open as I would love to experience Canada as well.
I'm not sure if I'd qualify myself as an outdoors type, but I'm absolutely not an indoors type. I'm keen on experiencing the country, through lifestyle and work so I'd probably be willing to get in on most things, outdoors or not.

I'm not coming with family, as my parents have jobs here in Australia and I'm only 20 so no children for me!

Hope this helps a little more with what I'm after, thanks for responding


----------



## outoflight (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Lara,

I'm in exactly the same boat as you except hoping to move this later this from the UK. I'm a sound designer but am qualified for many media roles and would love to break into the industry when I move there. I'm sure there are opportunities for both types of work in each city but I'm fairly set on Toronto as the climate is also a small factor for me, but I will go where I believe I can get the work! From what I've heard/read/been advised Toronto is quite big for tv and sound work (recording studios and the like) whereas Vancouver is somewhat more geared towards the film industry...can anyone shed more light on this for us?  

Thanks

Nick


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Toronto and Vancouver both have large film production setups. Toronto also has much of the national TV production. 

If I was you I'd consider checking with Ryerson University . I'm fairly sure they have a department that is related to your field. If not it'll be one of the colleges [Humber?]. The schools will be able to give you an idea on work situation.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Lara_S said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm new to the forum
> 
> So my plan is to possibly move to Canada next year (2011) and I'm not really fussy where, as I'm not familiar with the country.
> ...


Keep away from the major cities as cost of living is crazy...Toronto is expensive.
Guelph which is half hour drive is big enough but less expensive etc. we are moving to London ontario. rent is approc $600 and upwards which can include Hydro and water. good luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jen45 said:


> Keep away from the major cities as cost of living is crazy...Toronto is expensive.
> Guelph which is half hour drive is big enough but less expensive etc. we are moving to London ontario. rent is approc $600 and upwards which can include Hydro and water. good luck[/QUOTE
> 
> jen45, you know not of what you speak. Guelph to Downtown Toronto is about 100 Km and takes about 1.25 hours without traffic. With normal traffic it would take closer to 2 hours. Traffic from Guelph to Toronto is always heavy.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> jen45 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep away from the major cities as cost of living is crazy...Toronto is expensive.
> ...


----------



## Lara_S (Jan 12, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Auld Yin said:
> 
> 
> > yes you are correct but i meant toronto airport!
> ...


----------



## Lara_S (Jan 12, 2010)

outoflight said:


> Hi Lara,
> 
> I'm in exactly the same boat as you except hoping to move this later this from the UK. I'm a sound designer but am qualified for many media roles and would love to break into the industry when I move there. I'm sure there are opportunities for both types of work in each city but I'm fairly set on Toronto as the climate is also a small factor for me, but I will go where I believe I can get the work! From what I've heard/read/been advised Toronto is quite big for tv and sound work (recording studios and the like) whereas Vancouver is somewhat more geared towards the film industry...can anyone shed more light on this for us?
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I have so many questions for you... Is there any chance I could have your email? I have so many questions about the film production industry, especially Post Production and Sound Design 

What's the climate like in Toronto?


----------



## Bris2Toronto (Dec 6, 2009)

Howdy!

I am ACTUALLY in the same situation you are!

I'm moving from Brisbane to Toronto in July, I'm also 20 (no baggage to take with - yippee!).

When I chose Canada, I wanted to make some changes and move and I'd recently been to Melbourne, and wasnt a huge fan of it (more of a Sydney boy to be honest), but I still wanted to uproot. Work sent around an email letting us know that they had purchased a large financial planning business in Canada, and I bought a ticket a week later (FYI I didnt have a job offer, and I dont know anyone in Canada).

This is what I applied for - whpcanada.org.au - Working Holiday Program (WHP) [sorry I cant post URL's yet] - I got approval within about a fortnight (came on Christmas Eve - best present ever!). The Australian WHP is up to 2 yrs in length, and unless your in health (or childcare I believe) its unrestricted. Since then though, I have found out that work are going to sponsor me as an intra-company transfer, which certainly has more benefits (OHIP for one).

Why did I choose Toronto?
I do have some Canadian friends here, and all of them come from Ontario, and they all seem pretty damn friendly!
- I've never had a snow/Winter experience, and I've not a fan of constant rain (that rules out the UK which is too expensive anyway, and Vancouver, although I intend on visiting).
- Proximity to New York, as well as Europe - Definitely planning on taking the opportunity to travel (I was planning on having my 21st in New York, but have since decided on Las Vegas because I want to see Cher while she's at the Colosseum)

In terms of expense, all the research I have done seems to put Toronto somewhere (about halfway) betweem Brisbane and Melbourne/Sydney living expenses. Apparently its on par with Perth (weird huh?). I know that I could find ways to live in Melb/Syd on low level wages, but I'm lucky that I wont be on minimum wage in Tdot, so I'm not...overly...concerned.

With regards to accommodation I'm also not stressed - I think ALOT of people on these boards compare Canada to the USA, or to their country of origin (I've noticed alot of people are from India, Pakistan and other areas of Asia) - both of which sound FRIEKIN cheap compared to OZ. Sydney and Melbourne are ranked 12/13 on the cost of living index, and NY/Tdot are in the 40's and 50's! I have been looking at apartments in Tdot (Craiglist) and granted I cant afford to live alone there (in Brisbane I am SUPER lucky and locked in a cute one bedroom apartment for $155 per week ($620 a month - eveything in Canada is monthly rent), I know that I can share a decent 2 bedroom place for between $400 & $800 a month ($200 a week is comparable to downtown Brisbane - even sharing in the inner suburbs ie. not downtown, is on par or more expensive than this).

On top of this it appears almost everthing else is cheaper in Canada - food, clothes, eating out, going to theatres/plays, sports games...

I intend on leaving with enough to live 6 months out of my savings, and I have a return ticket - whats the worst that could happen? I live with my mother for 6 months until I'm back on my feet (I have a job to return to if I come back though).

I hope this has been of some guidance - I've been pretty thoroughly reading about the areas I want to do, and internet-networking with locals so I can ask questions as they arise...and with any luck, I'll be a local soon! yay!


----------

